
Sneaks API: An API for sneaker heads - dhruvp2
https://github.com/druv5319/Sneaks-API
======
dhruvp2
The Sneaks App is a [website]([https://sneaks-app.com](https://sneaks-
app.com)) that allows users to search sneakers, get product information and
compare prices from StockX, Flight Club, Goat and Stadium Goods through the
[Sneaks API]([https://github.com/druv5319/Sneaks-
API](https://github.com/druv5319/Sneaks-API))

The reason I built this API is so developers are able to create sneaker based
programs and websites without having to fumble with scrapping information on
all 4 resell websites.

Here’s a [demo]([https://sneaks-app.com](https://sneaks-app.com)) of the
Sneaks App using the [Sneaks API]([https://github.com/druv5319/Sneaks-
API](https://github.com/druv5319/Sneaks-API))

I’d love to see what projects you guys can come up with this API! I always
looking for improvements within the API so feel free to fork, edit, then
submit a pull request. If you have any issues, submit an issue through the
github

